# **US** Looking for Advice On Wireless router purchase



## jboydgolfer (May 24, 2015)

Hello TPU,

As My title says, Im looking for either a brand I should lean towards, or a make/model, etc...

I've used Netgear routers for years, but Now that Im considering upgrading to AC , Im shopping and seeing SO many reviews that say Netgears are Sh$t. Please let Me know if You are in the Know .... Standard router needed, No crazy options. 4 LAN CAT ports/I'd LIKE 2 Dual Band/good quality/performance.

I forgot to mention that I DID have a WNDR3800 and I never had a problem with it, they are the ones provided by My ISP. This One HERE. This one I liked.

Thanks for Your help.
Regard's.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 24, 2015)

First and foremost, whatever you do, get something with external antennas.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320157R

That is a smokin' deal for an awesome AC router right there.


----------



## Rhyseh (May 25, 2015)

Have you considered a dedicated Access Point? If you are looking for reliable AC performance and you have a working router, then personally I think dedicated AP's are a better option. If it's just for home use then most AC AP's should do the trick. Personally I'm a fan of the Ubiquiti UniFi range, however their AC model may come in a little pricey (depending on your budget). For a dedicated AC AP with it's feature set it is dirt cheap though, so worth a look in. For an equivalent model from Xirrus, Ruckus, Cisco or any of the other big boys you would need to increase the budget by around 500% to 2000%, so from that perspective it's pretty economical.

Still these are Enterprise WiFi AP's, which is unfortunately where my experience lies. Someone else may have a better suggestion for a consumer level AP with a more appropriate price point.

Nothing I suggest would come close to the price of newtekie's solution, so you may be better off with a router and AP in one. Still I prefer dedicated appliances due to the more granular control they offer, it also means you don't have a replace everything if one part of the package dies.


----------



## OneMoar (May 25, 2015)

eh refurb AND openbox
thats not a good combo
he can do better then that RT AC66U it uses a dated chipset


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 25, 2015)

I'd rather a new device,which carries a full warranty.but thanks for the advice.also,I'd rather not spend over 100usd,if possible.but I'm realistic,and willing to if it is the only way.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2015)

TP link make some amazing routers for the price, and their Archer models are fantastic.

It says a lot when i'm using an older N600 TP link WDR3600 instead of a new $330USD D-link router to run my home network because its more stable with better features.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 25, 2015)

Just to counter the "Netgears are Sh$t", I am running the Netgear Nighthawk R7000, and it is honestly the best router I have ever owned (I have also used in the past the Asus RT-N66U, RT-AC66U, RT-AC68U, RT-AC87U, and the Netgear R8000, and 7500). It is rock solid on 2.4 and 5.0 band, the range is phenomenal, and they can be had for around $160 or so these days. Has a dual core 1GHZ processor, 2 USB ports (1 x USB 3.0), and is now supported on virtually all the open source firmwares (except OpenWRT).

I have mine running with a Port of Merlins AsusWRT firmware, and I really could not be any happier.


My other recommendation (and yes I am endorsing the R7000), would be the TP-Link Archer C7 V2 Running OpenWRT ChaosCalmer RC1. Also a rock solid router on a budget. But, of course, the R7000 has quite a bit more punch, but the TP-link is rated the best router for the $100 and below range.

Also, if your itchy to pull the trigger on either of the above, let me know. I have 1 of each that are brand new, before you go buying retail elsewhere


----------



## OneMoar (May 25, 2015)

Mussels said:


> TP link make some amazing routers for the price, and their Archer models are fantastic.
> 
> It says a lot when i'm using an older N600 TP link WDR3600 instead of a new $330USD D-link router to run my home network because its more stable with better features.


well thats not saying much dlink are garbage


----------



## newtekie1 (May 25, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> I'd rather a new device,which carries a full warranty.but thanks for the advice.also,I'd rather not spend over 100usd,if possible.but I'm realistic,and willing to if it is the only way.



If you want new and a good router you are going to have to spend more than $100.  There isn't anything under $100 even worth looking at new.

The only AC router even worth mentioning close to $100 is the TP-Link Archer C7, but it's firmware sucks, I had to power cycle it manually at least once a month because the wireless would just stop working, and it has no good 3rd party firmware support.

You can go with a brand new RT-AC66U for $150. That is going to be the minimum you're going to be spending if you want a good AC router that actually gives better performance than what you get with N.


----------



## OneMoar (May 25, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> If you want new and a good router you are going to have to spend more than $100.  There isn't anything under $100 even worth looking at new.


eh if he doesn't care about having fantastic N range then the tplink will be fine http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088CJT4U/?tag=tec06d-20
DDWRT/OPENWRT capable even ~60 bucks atm


----------



## newtekie1 (May 25, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> eh if he doesn't care about having fantastic N range then the tplink will be fine http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088CJT4U/?tag=tec06d-20
> DDWRT/OPENWRT capable even ~60 bucks atm



I'm not sure if you are trolling or not at this point...

Your first two post make no effort to add helpful information to the thread, they only serve to try to start arguments with others that have posted helpful suggestions.

Then when you do make a half-assed attempt to post something seemingly helpful, you recommendation is laughable for a couple reasons.  
1.) Your first post you argued with me because the chipset on the router I suggested was "dated", then you suggest a router with a chipset that is just as old, using the same architecture, running at a slower clock speed...
2.) The whole point of the thread, if you bothered to read the original post, was he wants to upgrade to Wireless AC.  So recommending a Wireless N router doesn't help the thread any.


----------



## Jetster (May 25, 2015)

I have this for sale. No external antenna but it reached further than my Netgear WNDR4300

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/trendnet-ac1200-50.212667/

I also own the BUFFALO WXR-1900DHP and its a great router. But its $170


----------



## flmatter (May 25, 2015)

http://www.asus.com/us/Networking/RTAC68U/      I do not personally have this but a friend does and he loves it. I have the asus rt-n65 and it does an awesome job.  I used to be a DLink only until tried the n65.  Very pleased with it.


----------



## OneMoar (May 25, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm not sure if you are trolling or not at this point...
> 
> Your first two post make no effort to add helpful information to the thread, they only serve to try to start arguments with others that have posted helpful suggestions.
> 
> ...


the router you linked was 100 bucks this one isn't (open box refurbished probly a first gen unit with the bunk soldering on the lan ports that was causing it to drop connections at the slightest vibration)
and it was dated for a AC router single core AC really starts to shine when given a ARM duel core
2. he doesn't need AC I would wager that no device he owns supports anything more then N750 @ 5Ghz

and finally TPlink does make a sub 100.00 duel core ARM router
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N2ROH0C/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## newtekie1 (May 25, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> the router you linked was 100 bucks this one isn't (open box refurbished probly a first gen unit with the bunk soldering on the lan ports that was causing it to drop connections at the slightest vibration)
> and it was dated for a AC router single core AC really starts to shine when given a ARM duel core
> 2. he doesn't need AC I would wager that no device he owns supports anything more then N750 @ 5Ghz
> 
> ...



Now I know you're trolling, so I'm not going to respond to you after this and give you the satisfaction of derailing the thread and turning it into an argument.

AC doesn't need a dual-core ARM processor to work well.  In fact the processor is going to make very little difference in WiFi performance.  The processor is going to affect things like having large numbers of clients, with large numbers of connections, all going at the same time.  The CPUs in consumer routers have become way over powered.  A single-core Broadcom is easily enough for even an enthusiast home user.

It also doesn't matter if he needs AC right now.  He wants AC, that is what matters, likely because he wants a router that he can continue to use once he moves to AC.

And Finally, you say TPLink makes a sub-$100 dual-core ARM router and then link to a router that is more than $100...do you not know what sub-$100 means?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 25, 2015)

AC68u, probably the most solid AC router i've owned


----------



## remixedcat (May 25, 2015)

Get a Cisco Meraki z1 and then add a couple APS  mine was only 161$ with 3 yr cloud controller.

Then you can pick up some ubiquity aps for cheap.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 26, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Get a Cisco Meraki z1 and then add a couple APS  mine was only 161$ with 3 yr cloud controller.
> 
> Then you can pick up some ubiquity aps for cheap.


Always pushing this setup


----------



## remixedcat (May 26, 2015)

yep it's best to have a very good router that's not really focused on wireless and has good firmware, and have some access points to have better coverage... than having a jack of all trades master of none router.


----------



## AsRock (May 26, 2015)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> Always pushing this setup



Would not mind a Nighthawk although just to pricy lol.

Well you could all so read the blog too 
http://remixedcat.blogspot.com/2014/02/cisco-meraki-z1-review.html


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 26, 2015)

Personally Im 24/7 CAT-6'd to the router, but I DO need wireless for others in the house, and my house is fairly large, and more than one story... I think I've made MY choice...I think I'm going to just pay the damn $5/Mo fee, and get the ISP provided one...They cover its service , and maintenence, so if it breaks(from me throwing it across the room they have to buy another for ME) ... plus it CAN'T be THAT" bad... its a   Netgear6300

thanks to ALL for their Help


----------



## suraswami (May 26, 2015)

I use this and for the price its really nice.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...068&cm_re=netis_ac1200-_-33-389-068-_-Product

I have installed the same at my friends single family house in the basement and he has very good coverage on both channels, upper level, garage and even outside in the back yard.

My condo has too many routers and it some times struggles to reach far end of the house.


----------



## Rhyseh (Jun 1, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Get a Cisco Meraki z1 and then add a couple APS  mine was only 161$ with 3 yr cloud controller.
> 
> Then you can pick up some ubiquity aps for cheap.



I wouldn't recommend the Meraki's for home use. They are good, but most people don't want a router that stops working when your subscription expires.

Still this is probably the most feature rich and easy to use setup you will get. I have an MR 18 at home, the feature set is brilliant. It's worth mentioning the Z1 has an in-built wifi AP. For $180 every three years the quality of service and level of analytic's you get.... I don't think you'll find a better price/performance balance elsewhere....


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 1, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F0DD0I6/?tag=tec06d-20

Works great for me.

Obviously there's newer nighthawks now but this thing is beasty enough for most.


And for the love of god don't by a Meraki for home use... not what it's intended for or good at.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 1, 2015)

Umm.... it's excellent for home use! You just gotta know where to get them cheaper  Like I did.  new egg is a ripoff for enterprise networking stuff even CDW is cheaper!!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 1, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Umm.... it's excellent for home use! You just gotta know where to get them cheaper  Like I did.  new egg is a ripoff for enterprise networking stuff even CDW is cheaper!!




They're ment to be used in a corporate environment as a kind of private network vpn to a main corporate network. And only if that network is already using the enterprise level versions of the hardware..

For that purpose it works great and is a cool concept, but for home use that's the equivalent to renting a 18 wheeler to get the 2x4 you bought at home depot home.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 1, 2015)

remixedcat really needs stop pushing that overpriced pile of crap
merki is the apple of prosumer network devices
I don't care how slick the UI is or how it uses the `cloud` for x y or z
Unless you have disposable income AND manage a network consisting of >20 clients then its not even worth a passing look
a router is a router is a router as far as your avg consumer is concerned


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 1, 2015)

ShiBDiB said:


> They're ment to be used in a corporate environment as a kind of private network vpn to a main corporate network. And only if that network is already using the enterprise level versions of the hardware..
> 
> For that purpose it works great and is a cool concept, but for home use that's the equivalent to renting a 18 wheeler to get the 2x4 you bought at home depot home.




It works as a standalone router. Works great for the 20 something devices I got 

and can a PoS 30 dollar blekin do detailed per user traffic shaping, policies, statistics, VLANs, trunking, rogue ap containment, vpn, and firewall stuff my meraki can? hell-no!!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 1, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> It works as a standalone router. Works great for the 20 something devices I got
> 
> and can a PoS 30 dollar blekin do detailed per user traffic shaping, policies, statistics, VLANs, trunking, rogue ap containment, vpn, and firewall stuff my meraki can? hell-no!!



If those are the selling points than you're in the wrong thread and bordering on spam.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 1, 2015)

Umm I don't work there, and I was trying to be helpful and it sounds like someone has router envy!!!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Umm I don't work there, and I was trying to be helpful and it sounds like someone has router envy!!!



you just review enterprise level networking gear that home users don't care about. my home network is more complex than the average business, and i wouldnt go near them either.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 1, 2015)

yeah but look at what you go through tho  with yours  and the reason I gave up on consomer level crap. I'd rather pay more and not spend thousands in hospital vists and drugs to deal with it all LOL.

One other thing BTW I have also ran into some crap "enterprise" grade gear as well from d-link and fortinet  as well...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 1, 2015)

I know the OP went with a router provided by his ISP but I'll still give a device...even though its pointless and to get somebody to realize something that they wont....
TP-Link C2 AC750...cheap...to the point...very effective in a brick house with sheets of steel in the walls and ceilings and it is good all the way up on the 3rd floor from the 1st and half way down my street...As long as it's a made prior to January of 2015....

I really wish they had to give a complete new model number for revisions...
I've learned to use the newest firmware for my routers that were out prior to a Revision release.


----------



## Rhyseh (Jun 2, 2015)

ShiBDiB said:


> They're ment to be used in a corporate environment as a kind of private network vpn to a main corporate network. And only if that network is already using the enterprise level versions of the hardware..
> 
> For that purpose it works great and is a cool concept, but for home use that's the equivalent to renting a 18 wheeler to get the 2x4 you bought at home depot home.



I wouldn't quite go so far as to call a Z1 an 18 wheeler (more like a Transit  ) but I do agree it is overkill for most home users.

Really unless you are a Networking professional (or have someone on hand who is), I would avoid Enterprise networking equipment in the home. It is overkill and it can be frustrating to setup. Meraki's products will work well once configured correctly and the default configs are normally fairly idiot proof, however unless you understand Networking in detail (TCP/UDP/GRE/ECP, Sessions, VLAN's, trunking, Spanning tree, firewall zones, ACL's, SNMP, etc), you are probably going to break something. You probably need to be an IT Professional to understand most of the marketing for the Meraki stuff, let alone the product itself. Sure when you are used to CLI based devices like ASA's and SRX's then Meraki seems like child's play to setup. However it's easy to forget that you need to understand the underlying nuts and bolts as to how networks work to configure this stuff correctly.

Enterprise networking equipment has it's place and that's in the Enterprise. The only exception to this is (in my view anyway) the Ubiquiti UniFi AP's, they are pretty easy to setup, work well and it's pretty hard to mess one up.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 2, 2015)

jmcslob said:


> I know the OP went with a router provided by his ISP but I'll still give a device...even though its pointless and to get somebody to realize something that they wont....




I assure You that ALL help offered was "Realized" by Me... I asked, received help, and made an informed decision, I only reply to Your comment because the way it was worded made ME feel like You are insinuating that I am Either incapable of, Or refusing to "realize" the facts that are being offered to ME by Fellow TPU'rs ... ALL those who gave advice are BOTH appreciated by Me, and respected for the advice they gave, I do MY best to never let advice (especially advice I ask for) fall on deaf ears.( If My concerns are incorrect please ignore this comment)

thank You.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 2, 2015)

Run over to Staples, OfficeMax, Wal-Mart, etc. and look in the clearance sections of the electronics dept.
I saw some Belkins, D-Links, Ciscos, Etc. ( AC 750, 900,1200 ) routers going for 30 to 60 bucks, because the are getting stuck with the older models with the newer ones coming in.

Me, I prefer Belkins and have no trouble with them and they keep the firmware updated.
My R6300 v2 is perfect for my needs.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 2, 2015)

This one is $30 from Newegg with the code: EMCATAN58

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0215-Index-_-WirelessRouters-_-33162091-S2A4C

However, I've not much experience with buffalo


----------

